# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] PL/SQL pour Oracle 10g - Les guides de formation Tsoft

## Invit

*PL/SQL pour Oracle 10g
Les guides de formation Tsoft*
**



> Une excellente rfrence pour passer du SQL aux spcificits du PL/SQL d'Oracle.
> 
> Apprhendez aisment le language de programmation d'Oracle qu'est le PL/SQL par l'exemple. Utile  tout programmeur PL/SQL ds la version 8i
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

